# Versus Eldar Wraithlords



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

*Versus: Week Twenty-Three​*
They're big, well-armed and very hard to kill. They're too tough for most Instant Death attacks, and even Force Weapons when used by most characters don't stand a chance (minimum S5 to wound). It has the advantages of a walker (immunity to small arms fire, packing big guns, able to tear it up in assaults but without the worry that one good hit cripple or kill it. Even the old standby of "Hit it with antitank" requires a large investment of firepower to do any good.

So how do you take down the Wraithlord?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Poisoned weapons have been my best thing so far, fast rending units are another, other then that i got nothing lol power fists and thunder hammers if you want to get close enough but with assualt termies with thunder hammers having marine armor as a invul thats easier , snipers if you got them, telion is definately going to be nice to take out the warlock providing wraithsight to try to slow the big guy down, and snipers with rending now is also a definate plus, so with marines, go with scouts with telion upgraded im sure they will be able to be a thorn in a wraithlords sight, multiple wraithlords i would send a dev squad at the other one(s), csms is a toughy, termies with MoT with a few pf or a DP, oblits and havocs would fill the role as well, but a DP with warptime would most likely take it out before it gets a chance to strike back, IG send the big gunz at em :biggrin: orks....cant really think of something off hand, maybe just make the wraithlords take alot of saves with deff guns ooh, rokkit armed deffkoptas might be a good solution...but there ends the armies i play with...and what i can think of lol :laugh:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

All I can say is Melta might work, Railguns, Krak missles, or IG pieplates. Mostly anything S8 AP3 or better is what I would direct at it, so Railgun solid shots from me.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with the poisoned weapons, but would include anything that wounds on a set number, as opposed to using strength. any rending attack would work pretty well also, as if you rend, you cause an auto wound with no save.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

You could swarm it and just tie it up as well.


----------



## TBCX6628 (Apr 29, 2008)

Well 10 sternguard using hellfire rounds killed a avatar of the bloody handed god turn 1 today (drop pod rapid fire ftw) i assume this would work on a wraith lord also.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

C'tan! lol
...no really

I've killed Wraithlords with fire dragons, rapid firing plague marines with plasma guns, necrons gauss weaponry, harlequins, and...typhus. These all worked for me =]


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Bikes bikes and more bikes 3 attack bikes with MM can hit it at a reasonable range early and get the sod out of there quick or for a lesser investment (cash and points wise) a squad of 3 bikes with meltaguns (or plasma guns) and a Powerfist can often move into range fire with meltas scorching off a wound or 2 and then survive long enough in assault for the fist to finish it off. And Kor'Sarro Khan can charge it with his moonblade and furious charge rule instant killing it on a wound roll of 6 and if that fails he can try the hit and run maneuver to get out of combat and try again next turn


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Snipers, 
can anyone tell me how many attacks they have on a charge?
is ussing a cheep squad worth doing or will he chew through conscripts fast?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Skulltaker: rends on 4+ and all rending hits are Instant Death.
Daemonettes also rend and have many attacks with a high I stat - they get all their hits in first.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Conventional wisdom says snipers are a decent weapon against the WL or other big bads, but most of them are BS3 and hit on that rather than 2+ now (even SM scouts got their BS nerfed) so 50% hit, 50% wound, 33% avoid save, so about an 8.3% chance of scoring a wound. Even a 10 man squad, you're looking at 83% chance to score a single wound, that's no good.
Throwing in a hellfire heavy bolter would help, if you can hit with it.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd use a Havoc squad fielding an even split of Missile Launchers and Lascannons (not that the extra points for the Lascannons are needed in this case, but that's my loadout and I'm stickin' to it ). Two missiles yield ~1.3 Hits a turn, with ~.65 Wounds, so we'll say that's two Wounds in three turns. Las also get ~1.3 hits, but ~.75 Wounds, so three Wounds in four turns. Total, you've got a bit more than 1.5 Wounds per turn, and I run two of these squads, so (assuming that they can both see it and are both in range - a fair bet), that's 3 wounds a turn. I forget how many Wounds they've got - four, is it? So you direct both squads at it in the first turn, and whichever shoots first in the second turn gets the kill, assuming average rolls. And since I can't think of anything the Eldar can field that needs the attention of Havocs more than a Wraithlord, you're not really wasting their shots, either.

So, I guess that for CSM, Mathhammer dictates that we follow the tried-and-true anti-tank approach. Or you could throw a Nurgle-dedicated Lord armed with a Daemon Weapon at it, if you're so inclined. Now, if only we had access to Hellfire rounds or rending attacks...

[EDIT: Added the Lord bit.]


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

That is true, a wraithlord list may lack targets for my las cannons and missle launchers...in 1500 i don't think many will have fewer than 6 such weapons.

For me it's a toss up.
i have 3 choices.
8 rattlings.
3 las cannons, 3 missle launchers.
ignore it.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

for you death guard players out there a nurgle daemon weapon would kill a warithlord very efficently as you strike before it then hit it on 3's with extra attcks unless you fluff it then your wounding the thing on 4's and killing its armour save k:
Typhus would b the best choice in this case as he would combine that and a force weapon the wraithlord would stand no chance.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

There's lots of ways to kill Wraithlords. They're big and have a high Toughness, but they don't have many attacks in combat and are generally equipped to shoot with a bright lance and missile launcher, or just a bright lance. That being said, toss a unit with a power fist at them and you can slowly wear it down by giving it a good bonk on the head every round or two. It's a good idea to do this after you've removed at least one of its Wounds with shooting first.

I'd say that every army has a relatively easy way to kill Wraithlords. Guard, Space Marines and Chaos Marines have missile launchers and lascannons, Tau have railguns and missile pods, Daemons have the Bolt of Tzeentch and MCs that can chew up a Wraithlord and spit it out with no problem (the Bloodthirster will do this especially quickly). Other Eldar and Dark Eldar can just lance the thing to death, where Tyranids can send a unit of Genestealers or whatever.

Wraithlords only become a big problem when they're in a spot where they get a good cover save. At that point, you need to find a way of dealing with them up close which can be tough for some armies like Guard or Tau.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vindicare Assassin. Assault with marines, (Sergeant with Powerfist (Thunder Hammer) / Storm Shield/Plasma Pistol Combination) and hold it in Close Combat. You've got 3 Plasma Pistols (hit on 3's, meaning about 2 hit. 66% wound, so you have 1-2 wounds on it before the charge).

It strikes at the same time, so while you can't wound it with your standard marines, but your Thunder Hammer can attack it, hopefully, it's not going to be killed. Now - your Assassin. It uses the double wound special round. It's AP2, you've got a 7/12 chance to wound, so pretty good odds, so that equal dead Wraithlord.

If it's in cover, then I'm having to deal with a maximum of 9 models a turn dying. That's something I can afford to live with, and it means it's not tying up my squads in close combat. I tend to ignore it, and hug cover anyway. Together I can pretty much put up with a hiding Wraithlord.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

If they are MCs then they don't get the same benefit from area cover as infantry because they use the same cover rules as vehicles. So if you can see more than 50% of it then it does not get a cover save in area terrain.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Wraithlords, fun fun fun . 

Generally, anything with S5, AP3 and such as for shooting can take them down. The Imperial has their high powered Russ's, the (Chaos)Marines have their meltas/plasma's, Missiles (krak of course ) and lascannon goodness (basically from the Pred and LR, Dreadies if you want something cheap). Nids have the Venom Cannons made by a Carni or a Hive Tyrant. Necrons have their monoliths and heavy destroyers while the tau has... yeah(railguns >.>). 
Orks also have thier missiles and crap, but seeing that they can hit with them in the first place . (Dark)Eldar has their lances and other wonders. 

For Close Combat wise, anything with Rending, Poison, or powerfists can do the trick (Close combat is honestly the better way to go, the WL sucks in combat, sadly...). (Chaos)Marines have powerfists and dreads, Orks have their Nob powerfists(scary crap) while the deamons have their attack wonders* shudders*. Tau... let's skip them. IG... basically power fists is all they have. Eldar have their witchblades and Wraithlords (irony). Necrons have the C'tan. 

And that's all I got really k:


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

i field lords all the time and one thing that keeps giving me trouble are genestealers. You can really avoid them and the masses of rerolling rending gets tough to deal with. Not even the dual flamers seem to do much in lowering their numbers enough.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

So long as this is not a tactics thread on how to defeat THE Wraithlord, I will allow it to continue. Any plotting behind my modly back shall suffer the banhammer :threaten:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I have to fight a different breed of wraithlords. My usual Eldar opponent has a low model count, but 2 wraitlords, one has twinf flamers and pf's and a pair of starcannons. the other is the same, but has a sword and a fist. these beasts are preceded by banshees and scorpions, and fire-based by reapers and 3 gardian squads with platforms. I can usually get 1 with my devs using 4 krak missiles per turn over 4 turns. when the second one hits, it takes whatever squad isnt already in cc. So, how do you beat Wraithlords when the battle starts on their terms? what is a counter-punch unit that could be kept in reserves without screwing yourself against the other eldar cc nasties?

If Vanguard werent so expensive, and the a unit nearby had a homing device, would HI work out?

what else is low profile enough to wait off to the side and assault into the combat, and sway it to a win in this situation?

Perhaps a Chapter Masters Orbital Bombardment right away on turn 1, if the Wraitlord(s) are in a large clump of the army?


----------



## TurtleTide (Oct 19, 2008)

well galahad seeing as you collect space marines, what about a lascannon?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> If Vanguard werent so expensive, and the a unit nearby had a homing device, would HI work out?


Unlikely. It'd be easier to just take a unit with of Vanguard in a Rhino (to protect them from anti-infantry weapons) and then move to intercept the Wraithlords. It's more reliable than hoping to succeed on your Reserve Roll. While your idea could work, it's just not quite as reliable as other ideas.



> what else is low profile enough to wait off to the side and assault into the combat, and sway it to a win in this situation?


Scouts. Undoubtedly Scouts are the perfect unit for that purpose. As long as the Sergeant is packing a power fist it's no big deal to charge into a combat that's already started and start whittling away the Wraithlord's wounds. If you'd rather stop the Wraithlord before it gets to charge, take Scout Bikers instead. They're quick enough that they can Ouflank and reach a large distance toward the center. If you get them in on turn 3, it should be easy to stop a Wraithlord in its tracks.


> Perhaps a Chapter Masters Orbital Bombardment right away on turn 1, if the Wraitlord(s) are in a large clump of the army?


It could work, but Wraithlords won't be too bothered by an Orbital Bombardment, as crazy as it sounds. Their Toughness is gigantic. Naturally, if there aren't any better targets for the bombardment, go for it!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I have a few ways of dropping them. They're all fairly expensive though.
1. Mephiston - str 5 force weapon, str 6 if he charges when corbulo is near. He will also lower the amount of attacks the lord has and can have up to 9 attacks on his own. All those are sure to take something off, even if he doesn't force weapon it. 
2. Land raider Crusader. with 4 rerollable str. 6 shots that can rend, a multimelta and probably a lot of termies inside that thing will run straight through it.
3.BA or DA sniper scouts. These guys hit on 3+ and wound on 4+, same tactic as others have said just with higher chance of hitting.
4. Bike squadron X3 - powerfist, meltagun - gives you a decent shot going in, plus a few hard hitting attacks in CC, as well as a soak up model.
5 assault terminators with 4 lightning claws, thunder hammer, corbulo. The amount of str.5 lightning claw attacks will be crazy and some will go through, then you have 3 str. 9 attacks that make it attack last next turn. The main problem I'd see with wraithlords is what they distract you from though.....


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

There are VERY few problems that can't be solved by a unit of Terminators with the Icon of Tzeentch and a healthy dose of power/chainfists. Add in a Combi-melta or two, and the wraithlord shouldn't last long at all. And if it DOES hit you back, you have a 50% chance to save each hit... Not many other units can claim the same.

In Apocalypse, anything that counts as a "Destroyer" weapon is truly nasty versus Wraithlord and Wraithguard units, as it basically ignores cover and toughness, and causes Instant Death. And quite a few of the Destroyer-grade weapons have templates, such as the Daemon Shell asset for Chaos Marines.... I managed to kill 2 Wraithlords and 8 Wraithguards (A Spirit-host formation) with one shot...


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

To be honest I'm not seeing that many wraithlords around these days. I feel a bit nostalgic for the things because I had 3 of them in an army I won a few tournaments with back in third edition, but they got nerfed hard after that. I played 3 games in a day at a GT finals and lost 6 models with that army and I kind of miss it .[/nostalgia]

These days wraithlords are expensive and not all that killy. They tend to go wrong if a warlock doesn't hang around near them. They are still largely immune to enemy infantry though, which is nice.

There are lots of ways to deal with wraithlords, many of which have already been mentioned. Rending and things that wound on a set number (hellfire, sniper rifles etc) are good. Lysander can kill wraithlords, and most other stuff to be honest, all day long. I'd tend to avoid putting ICs (apart from those with eternal warrior and storm shields) in combat with wraithlords though because if it goes wrong you get a flat IC. Better to use a hidden power fist.

How you deal with a wraithlord depends on your army and what the wraithlord is doing. 

If you have a shooty army and the eldar guy is shooting as well the wraithlord is a pretty low priority. There is other stuff that you can kill more easily. You should be looking to stop enemy fire, and targetting the wraithlords probably isn't the easiest way to achieve this.

If you are shooting and the eldar are coming at you then you may have a difficult choice between targetting the wraithlords or the faster stuff. Assuming that you don't have enough firepower to do both, you are probably better off moving away from the wraithlords and shooting the fast stuff. Again, deal with the wraithlords later.

If you are attacking an eldar army with assault troops, the wraithlords should be a high priority. An assault can go badly wrong if your first wave gets stuck on a wraithlord. Worst case is that the thing will charge a unit of gaunts (or some other unit that can't hurt the wraithlord), burning them on the way in, and then get surrounded by them so you can't charge anyone else in. Make sure that your assault units have a way to deal with wraithlords, be it rending, power fists or whatever. You are probably better off doing this rather than trying to get enough firepower in your army to shoot them.

To conclude, don't fixate on wraithlords but consider the impact they are going to have on your game. Usually, your standard anti tank weapons and the occasional power fist will do the job.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Someguy said:


> To be honest I'm not seeing that many wraithlords around these days. I feel a bit nostalgic for the things because I had 3 of them in an army I won a few tournaments with back in third edition, but they got nerfed hard after that. I played 3 games in a day at a GT finals and lost 6 models with that army and I kind of miss it .[/nostalgia]
> 
> These days wraithlords are expensive and not all that killy. They tend to go wrong if a warlock doesn't hang around near them. They are still largely immune to enemy infantry though, which is nice.
> 
> ...


you misuse the term "nerfed" my friend. the wraithlord was too killy, and the rule requiring the warlock was one that should never have been removed in 3e. the wraithlord was under priced, considering the three wounds, t8 and the fact that it had dccw, despite being a monstrous creature.
however, you are right about the rest, it isn't that big of a threat, and it takes up a heavy support slot, which means that some of the eaner units will not be present if you take three. you are also right in saying that you should focus on other things, as the best thing the wraithlord does is scarethe opponent with a monstrous creature, and distracts resources from the other thingsthat will become a much larger threat as a game progresses.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well... I didn't say they were balanced pre-nerf, they were clearly too powerful and now they are ok. I'd still call that a nerf, even if it was a totally reasonable one.

I'm not sure that they have ever needed a warlock to hold their hands before the current codex. I don't know where my 2nd ed eldar codex is but the ghost warriors in 1st ed were perfectly happy on their own, both the little "wraithguard" types (which actually liked to go sneaking off assassinating things all by themselves) and the bigger "wraithlord" kind. Back then there was a guy in the dread, so it wasn't an issue.

Semantics, anyway. I'm going off topic so I suppose I should mod myself out.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Last time i fought one, i killed it with a Daemon Prince of Tzeentch with the Warptime and Bolt of change powers (oh and wings too). very expensive, but he ripped it to shreds.

Failing that, powerfists are the way to go.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I am building a monster-heavy Daemon list atm, and most of my army could kill a Wraithlord. I'm using a Bloodthirster and a Keeper of Secrets and a Daemon Prince, which all ignore armour and have high S. I also have 30 Daemonettes that can kill or hold a Wraithlord up for a long time. But Skulltaker, who is not in the list but I do own, would be the most fun way to kill it = 1-hit-kill


----------



## gavinthorne (Apr 16, 2008)

@ Someguy: I don't have my 2nd ed book handy at the moment, but I'm pretty sure that wraithguard required a living eldar to be within a certain range or they moved randomly (if moved off the board, they were casualties). The wraithlord, or "eldar dreadnought", didn't use this rule IIRC. The eldar "ghost warriors" had an assassin were pre-2nd ed, more of the Rogue Trader era...

I've actually been thinking of listing a monstrous creature eldar army: Avatar and Farseer w/ council, Harlies for elites, Pathfinders for troops, and three Wraithlords with starcannons and swords or lances/EML.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Its getting off topic now...


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i think the most cost effictive is lascannons. alot of marine stuff has um and they can take down a WL most of them time 1-2turns(depending how many u have of course)


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

all i can sya is the dark eldar agaonsier wounds on a 4+ no matter what and is a power weapon bye bye armour save and wounds staright away


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

darklove said:


> Its getting off topic now...


I thought this comment could use a mod reply.

The discussion here has kind of deviated from the original, but not enough to worry about. We're allowed to talk about the good (or bad) old days if we want to on these forums and there have been a lot of good suggestions mixed in.

It's also very reasonable to discuss how tactics have changed as we've gone through various editions of core rules and codexes. Problem units come and go, as do the tools available to deal with them.

So anyway, talk about wraithlords, take the on/off topic issue seriously, but don't let it end a fun discussion just because it wanders around a bit.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

What types of save do Wraithlords have?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

they have a marine save but at T8 its hard to make them take that save


----------



## Herbert (Apr 7, 2007)

Wraithlords dont have many attacks in CC so just charge it and bash it


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Herbert said:


> Wraithlords dont have many attacks in CC so just charge it and bash it


Especially if you have big squads full of cheap, largely expendable troops. Ork Boyz with a power klaw Nob are a Wraithlord's worst nightmare.


----------



## TheMotivesOfMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Especially if you have big squads full of cheap, largely expendable troops. Ork Boyz with a power klaw Nob are a Wraithlord's worst nightmare.



Quoted for truth. 

However, if you haven't experienced the joy of running orks :mrgreen: , you can take them out first turn with sm's

Scout bikers (with locator beacon) turboboost for their scout move, get into rapid fire range of the Wraithlord.
Turn 1: BAM!! Gating Sternguard pop up 24" next to the bikers, rattle off 20 hellfire rounds into it along with the scout bikers, and either you kill it then and there (likely), OR you pod in a few other things to smash it up some more.

This works no matter who goes first, it's just more effective if YOU win the roll off and go first.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It ought to work I suppose. You are spending triple the cost of a wraithlord (or something like that) to bring it down, and leaving all that stuff hanging around in front of the rest of the eldar army.

Really, I would just take it a bit easy with wraithlords. You can shoot them with fairly common weapons, lascannons and the like, and they will die. The only major thing I'd say is to make sure you have some way of dealing with them in CC, because otherwise they can kill some very expensive stuff. Powerfists work for this, as does rending.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Someguy said:


> Really, I would just take it a bit easy with wraithlords. You can shoot them with fairly common weapons, lascannons and the like, and they will die. The only major thing I'd say is to make sure you have some way of dealing with them in CC, because otherwise they can kill some very expensive stuff. Powerfists work for this, as does rending.


The Emperor gave us power fists so that we never may be caught with our pants down in close combat by such things as Wraithlords, Carnifex, etc. There is no problem on the fields of the 41st millenium that cannot be solved by a Space Marine with a power fist.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

They actually sound like a prime target for Pariahs now...


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

TheMotivesOfMan said:


> Scout bikers (with locator beacon) turboboost for their scout move, get into rapid fire range of the Wraithlord.


I'm pretty sure you can't Turbo boost for your scout movement.

OT: Leman Russ Demolishers can kill Wraithlord's in one turn of (really lucky) shooting with 2x Plasma Cannons and a Lascannon. Reliably, however, has to be a 4 Lascannon Devastator squad or a Predator Annihilator with Chronus upgrade.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

A medium sized unit of Daemonettes or Genestealers would be able to take one down in a turn, They would strike first, LOTS rending attacks ignoring armour saves and wounding through the high T.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

darklove said:


> A medium sized unit of Daemonettes or Genestealers would be able to take one down in a turn, They would strike first, LOTS rending attacks ignoring armour saves and wounding through the high T.


That's not really reliable, though. That sort of leaves things in the hands of the dice gods-- it's very possible to roll 20 attacks and not get any rending hits. A far safer bet is to use the aforementioned lascannon spam, if you're just going to point and click. 


It just occured to me that daemon players have a ready-made doorstop for things like Wraithlords. Nurglings have three wounds per base and can't suffer instant death. A unit of four bases weighs in at less than the cost of the wraithlord, and it's going to take it the rest of the game to kill the little bastards. Sure, they won't hurt it (unless Epidemius is around and you've racked up some kills... but in that case, you probably don't fear anything short of the voice of God) but it'll take it out of the game for a while all the same.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well the wraithlord isn't going to kill all the daemonettes or genestealers in a turn either -- unless it gets to hit them with a couple of flamers.

I don't think it's necessary to go for any of the tactics that can kill a wraithlord in one turn with one unit. It's often better in an all comers list to just have a spread of weapons that can damage wraithlords and then either gang up on them or take them down over several turns. You don't need to be fielding devastator squads with quad lascannons, rending stuff or anything like that really. Wraithlords aren't a scoring unit and aren't all that killy. Going over the top to destroy them is probably a mistake.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't Turbo boost for your scout movement.


Check the FAQs.

OT: I think dan near everything has been covered. I just want to add, to increaseyour chances try to make sure it does not get its armors save (AP3 or less, power weapons ect), is the least wasteful way to kill it.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> That's not really reliable, though. That sort of leaves things in the hands of the dice gods-- it's very possible to roll 20 attacks and not get any rending hits. A far safer bet is to use the aforementioned lascannon spam, if you're just going to point and click.
> 
> 
> It just occured to me that daemon players have a ready-made doorstop for things like Wraithlords. Nurglings have three wounds per base and can't suffer instant death. A unit of four bases weighs in at less than the cost of the wraithlord, and it's going to take it the rest of the game to kill the little bastards. Sure, they won't hurt it (unless Epidemius is around and you've racked up some kills... but in that case, you probably don't fear anything short of the voice of God) but it'll take it out of the game for a while all the same.


I think medium sized group of daemonettes is different to you than others maybe, 20 hits is a small group...I would look for more like 35-50 hits from nettes in medium squad size. You are likely to get a few rends there. I always run them in high numbers so I get lots of attacks.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

my daemon prince, 20 anti-armor havocs, oblits, land raiders and predators have all killed wraithlords although the shooty ones do take awhile longer


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Check the FAQs.
> 
> OT: I think dan near everything has been covered. I just want to add, to increaseyour chances try to make sure it does not get its armors save (AP3 or less, power weapons ect), is the least wasteful way to kill it.


yet another reason for imperials and chaos to take th ehumble missile launcher: krak missiles, the perfect foil for the wraithlord,cheap, wounds on 4+, ignores it's armor and you can use the launcher with frag missiles for the rest of the force. did i mention the fact that they are cheap?:laugh:


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

hmmm. probably not too efficient but imagining a wraithlord vs a defiler is pretty epic


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

Lots of ways to take them apart, use a iron clad dread, shot of melta gun, then charge, x4 str 10 no save and hope you kill it the round you charge lol.... hang up, wots the "I" of a WL??? seen a handfull of battle reports where a Death company furioso makes them scrap metal, no probs... thort id add a suggestion not already said


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Use Exorcist to take them down. S8 AP 1 D6 shots and hitting on 3s with the range of 48.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually Ork Tankbusta's aren't half bad at this job as they can pump at 15 rokkit shots which means at least 5 will hit and hopefully kill it, or failing that, they can still charge with the Nob's PK and a couple of tankhammers to finish it off. That's how I dealt with wraithlords at least, I'm personally more scared of Vindicator's than them.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I started collecting an Eldar army recently, Wraithguard as Troops with Wraithlords as Heavy Support.

Looking back at what Someguy said, he made a very good point. Mostly the Wraithlord is a really tough model that is best used to intimidate enemies and pull fire away from more dangerous units.
I field 2 Wraithlords in my current 1,500pt list for just this reason. I stick them right at the front with dual flamers, a Brightlance and a Wraith Sword, and bring in the Wraithguard behind. People worry about the Wraithlords because they are so big and take pot shots at tanks with the Brightlances, but they forget about the Wraithguard with their Wraithcannons until it is too late and everything gets mashed up by 20 shots from very killy guns at close range.

To sum up, vs Eldar, taking down a Wraithlord might not always be your top priority so look to see what the Eldar player might really be trying to distract you from.


----------



## heishere909 (Apr 30, 2010)

to kill a wraithlord is really easy. just use a greater deamon


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Threadomancy! Slay the heretic! :wink:

Welcome to the forum Heishere, but please don't add junk to dead threads. Nobody has looked at this thread since a year ago!


----------

